# Majek M2 2019 23ft / Pearland Tx



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

2019 Majek M2 with 250 Yamaha SHO with Raised console.
Just had the 100hr service.
Engine has 130hrs 
2019 Coastline Trailer
4 years of warranty left.
1 Power Pole
2 Live-wells with Pro Air
Burn burn bar light.
Minn Kota Riptide with spot lock
Garmin GPS with Sun glare block
Bucket seats with 4 Rod Holders and Six Rod Holders on the console. Tons of storage! $69,995

View attachment 4589741
View attachment 4589742
View attachment 4589743
View attachment 4589744
View attachment 4589745


----------

